# Prohibit - Levamisole - Camallanus Worm



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Has anyone used this to treat Camallanus worms? I understand it's about 90%Levamisole. 

I can get my hands on about 53g of this stuff (1 package). Would anyone be able to help me with the dosing for a 150 gallon tank using Prohibit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

5 grams treats 100 gallon.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I heard that it's hard to get that stuff, how did you managed to get them?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I had a bit of a tough time finding it... I found someone on Ebay with it. I also have had my vet look into it for me and she managed to find 100% Levamisole for me. I only found out today about it. So if you're looking for Prohibit check out Ebay.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I also know that Cory (a user here) has some as well that he is selling. Just message him if you need some and you are in the city.


----------

